# Nano tank set up. need help (2.5g US)



## Easystreet (Aug 7, 2005)

Hello,

Wow and I thought fish keeping was complicated. I need help setting up a live plant and shrimp tank for a beginner. Everything I have read is for much larger tanks then what I am looking at doing. I have never kept live plants and I really would like to try a nano tank. I don’t mind the hard work that might go into a nano tank. I just need information to make sure I am doing it right. 

The plants I am looking at using:

Riccia Fluitans tied to a rock.

Dwarf Hairgrass (Eleocharis parvulus) for the carpet.

And one of these.
Java Fern 
Cryptocoryne Balansae
Cryptocoryne Lucens

Lighting:
What lighting would be best for them? And what is the minimum lighting for them? I can buy a small desk lamp to help with this.

Substrate:
For substrate I was thinking: Seachem Flourite Plant Substrate

Would this be ok for the shrimp? Should I mix it with normal gravel? Is 100% this substrate ok?

Tank:
The tank is a marineland glass tank (2.5gl US) with a glass lid.

C02:
I am clueless here. I need help bad on what to do and how to do it. 

Nutrients:
Again clueless here. I need help 

Filter:
Clueless: need help.


Any other tips or advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you,
Jason


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Jason, Welcome to APC 

With a 2.5 gallon tank you will need to go with small equipment... Lighting: AquaLight for AquaVase & filter: Nano Hang-on filter for Aquavase

You will need to stick with low light plants like: Crypts, Java Moss/Fern, Anubias. I don't think that Dwarf Hairgrass or Riccia would be a good choice.

For such a small tank I would not waste money on a bag of Fluorite, you will have a lot of leftover. I would go with a small bag of 2-3mm natural gravel.

For ferts: Seachem Flourish/micros & Excel. Get small bottles for you will not use very much at all. I would not try injecting C02 in such a small tank, Excel will be the carbon source.

You will also need a heater for shrimp, unless you live where it stays warm year round.


----------



## rgrycki (Jun 13, 2005)

The balansae grows really tall, mine is about 18 inches and growing. After about three months the balansae will block out the light. I imagine it would look pretty cool in a nano for the first couple months.


----------

